# Islamorada to Flamingo



## zmgsvt

Going down next week and staying at La Siesta. Planning to run to Flamingo a couple of days. Looking for any advice on a route to run. I've had a few people give me advice but my best option as of now is to take it slow and use my Navionics card. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Take it slow and use your navionics card. Have fun!


----------



## paint it black

Run through twin key bank, across the basin to Little Rabbit Key channel that will let you into rabbit key basin. Run across the basin to the channel that lets you get around man of war key into the next basin. Hit the channel next to clive, it will run all the way up to Murray Key, which is right out front of the Flamingo Marina. Getting to the channel next to Little Rabbit Key can be a bit sketchy if you're in a small skiff. But I did it in my Shadowcast two weeks ago in 20+ mph winds with ease. Certain wind directions are far worse than others. A west wind will make it snotty. 


That's the safer route for vessels that can't run as shallow as others. 

I run a different route if I plan on fishing further east of Flamingo, but there's some areas that can be as shallow as a foot deep if the tide is shallow. You just have to pay attention to the small shoals, and make sure your GPS is marking them accurately.


----------



## DBStoots

It's not a difficult run, but I would get a chart to study first and then make sure you use your GPS. Not sure what kind of boat you are operating. If you are using the ocean side marina at La Siesta, be careful heading out and make sure you stay in the channel. Once in deep enough water, you'll head west and then north into the channel that runs to Bud and Mary's (slow speed). Take the channel to the west of Shell Key, then across deeper water to Twin Key or Gopher Keys where there are cuts. Depending on where you want to fish, you can head to the cuts at Rabbit Key or run NE of Rabbit Key toward Cluett Key. Water is shallow and there are shoals, but you should be able to read the water (and the charts) and pick your way through ok. From there, you can run to the west of Curlew and then through Palm Bay to East Foy Bank Pass. It's a straight shot to Flamingo Marina from the other end of that pass. I think the run is about 25 miles. Good luck!


----------



## Godzuki86

This came up at the right time. Will be doing the same in about 5 weeks. I'll plot out Eric's advice on a map. 

I've fished flamingo but never crossed from islamarada. 

Thanks guys

Andy


----------



## zmgsvt

Thanks for the replies and PM's. Guess I have 8 different routes to choose from.


----------



## DBStoots

NP. Let me know if I can help in any other ways.


----------



## MariettaMike

I ran paint it black's route in the dark with a flashlight the first time I did it. But I did enter waypoints from the topspots map ahead of time, it was high tide, and the arrows instead of colored markers were awesome.

I never knew what I was missing, until the ride back at low tide.

Be safe, and good luck.


----------



## paint it black

> I ran paint it black's route in the dark with a flashlight the first time I did it. But I did enter waypoints from the topspots map ahead of time, it was high tide, and the arrows instead of colored markers were awesome.
> 
> I never knew what I was missing, until the ride back at low tide.
> 
> Be safe, and good luck.


Last year on my Birthday I had to run it at night with no gps or flash light. lol The hardest part was finding the stakes at Twin Key Bank, but out of habit running it so often, It was almost just muscle memory. lol


----------



## bermuda

I also have the gps track for the annual Flamingo to Islamorada run if anyone wants it (its the route we took in 2010):


----------

